# Rolle der Auferstehung funktioniert nicht?



## Chriz7 (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn ich einen alten Freund diese Rolle schicken möchte dann erscheint immer nur "_Sie besitzen keine Charaktere auf diesem Account.__Falls Sie der Meinung sind, dass dies ein Fehler ist, bitte wählen Sie Ihren Realm."_
Aber wenn ich meinen Realm auswähle lädt es kurz aber es passiert nicht. Ist das gerade ein Allgemeiner Fehler oder nur mein Problem?
Funktioniert es bei Euch? Wäre nett wenn ihr mal nachschauen würdet.

*Edit: Gerade sehe ich das bei Werbt einen Freund das hier steht :*Dieser Service ist für diesen Account nicht verfügbar*Nur aktive Vollversionen von World of Warcraft ohne aktive Strafen oder Einschränkungen sind für den Dienst Werbt einen Freund zugelassen.

Ich hab eben gerade erst meine Spielzeit aktiviert kann das sein das es noch einwenig dauert bis es funktioniert?

Edit²: Hat sich erledigt funktioniert jetz.Tut mir leid.


----------

